# Permanent Residency Requirements



## Nilerose

Hello there!

First of all, I have to say that the reason why I resorted to this forum is the contradictory and confusing information I keep getting from various sources so that I decided that I would like to clear this finally out.

To get to the point, I have been in Italy since the end of 2010 doing my postgraduate studies (currently finishing) on a study permit. I have had one year (from the end of 2010 until the end of 2011) spent outside of Italy due to getting stuck in a country (extraordinary measure) and since it was an exceptional situation I was granted a visa and upon my return my permit was renewed (not re-issued). So even excluding this one year, I have been contineously living in Italy since 2011. Currently I have another year to go in my studies and been given a part-time contract for work (renewable for another 3 years) that may possibly turn into a full-time contract upon finishing my studies. So my questions are the following:

The requirements that I know for permanent residency is that I need to have lived in Italy for 5 years legally and contiousely, how are those years counted? Are they counted based on your PdiS or something else (I mean does the government keep a record of the years you spent in the country)? Do the years spent under a study permit count (I heard somewhere that they don't)?

Does completing a higher degree in the country grant you some sort of residence rights?

Secondly, my work contract is with a non-Italian international organization that gives you some sort of Italian ministerial permit instead of a work permit. Would getting this cut my residence time in Italy or should I ask for a work permit instead?

Lastly, I am thinking of opening up my own business upon completing my degree. How difficult would that be and how difficult is it to apply for a PdiS for self-employed? Also how long would the PdiS be before a permanent residence?

I know that I have put many questions up there, but I would appreciate any answer you could give, since I am kinda confused about all these procedures.


----------

